# My rat just had babies



## Xiongmao (Oct 15, 2007)

I found out a few days ago that my rat was pregnant. At first I thought she might just be getting fat (denial kicking in). Just in case I started feeding her food high in protein and vitamins. low and behold she gives birth on the 23rd. Let me just say thank you to PetCo for selling me a pregnant rat, and then having no real answers for me when I call for help. I'am not even sure how many pinkies there are because I have been to afraid of disturbing the nest and mommy. I was hearing them squeak pretty regularly but I haven't heard a peep for a while now and I'm getting worried. Again I'm so afraid of disturbing the nest and causing my rat to get upset. I have read many different sites on how to handle this situation and just about every site gives me a different solution. I even called a vet friend of mine but she works more with birds of prey so she did'nt really know what to do for my rat so I'm trying to be patient and wait for her to talk to a vet friend of hers who works with exotics. I just really could use some answers and comfort now though. 
I have been feeding mom kitten formula, kitten chow and eggs because they are all high in protein. I know enough about bedding and everything else, I just need a firm answer about when its okay to look into the nest and disturb the babies. 
I'll be devastated if the babies die because I'll feel like it was my fault, any help or advice would be great, and I could use it asap. I just hope I posted in the right forum.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

If momma lets you, you can touch and hold the babies from day 1.

So, providing she's in the mood, have a look. Make sure they're all feeding and thriving and then let them alone again, I suppose.

Make sure she's eating her normal food too, to make sure she's getting the right nutrients.


----------



## Xiongmao (Oct 15, 2007)

I've been feeding her lab blocks along with all the yummy protein. I just checked on the babies and they are all wiggly and seemed to be doing alright and it looked like they had milk in their tummies but Cora crawled on top of them before I could get a good look. There are seven babies though from what I could see. 
TY much


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

only 7? You got lucky


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Well if you really want to make sure, you can take her out, give her some food to occupy her and real quick just do a check. 
You know..

[ ] Four legs?
[ ] Two eyes?
[ ] Tail?
[ ] Milk bands?
[ ] Counted them?
[ ] Make lots of Oooo's and awwww's and OMG BABY TOES!



Now its time to watch them grow, keep them healthy, and look for families!


----------



## Xiongmao (Oct 15, 2007)

lol, yes they are almost frighteningly cute.


----------

